# "How to explain fear to your child" article by Mr. Friedman



## Brian King (Jun 14, 2015)

Sharon is a Systema instructor out of Israel and has written a nice blog post about fear and children. Posted with permission. While the article is written from the perspective of teaching children, I believe that adults are merely children with big ears, this article is also relevant to exposing adults to a possibly new perspective of fear. As an aside Sharon has filmed a bunch of youtube clips and is worth the time for a look see.

How to explain fear to your child The Martial Art of Walking
Posted on 10/06/2015 by Sahron Friedman

How to explain fear to your child

"There is a great desire in a parent to protect their kid. You want him to avoid all your mistakes and to be always happy and successful. One of the things we try to avoid is scaring our kid and many try to create a reality that excludes fear and danger.

Here is a suggestion that *excludes exclusion*.
Speak to your child of the full spectrum of emotion and feeling and tell them all emotion is natural. There is no need to feel shame of a thought or desire and fear is simply a natural appreciation of life and a tool just like anything else in their awareness. Let them know that *they have thoughts but the thoughts do not have them*. They have a mind but *they are the control of it and not controlled by it*.

*Fear* is a needed part of life to balance out our other emotions and to serve us as a guide and stimulant.

*Fear* is a tool honed by nature through eons of existence and as humans we have the minute task of letting it help us on our journey.

*Fear* helps us relax our muscles and let go of unneeded mass and tension in our frame.

*Fear* releases energy into our bloodstream when it is needed.

*Fear* changes the perception of time in our minds and if you *explain and play with your child in slow motion and in growing speeds* *and changing movements *he will release the perception of freeze and learn that he can shift gears inside and out with the aid of fear and later on even without it.

*Fear is a birth of reason and also of the release of it’s hold on us*. Talk with your child of your embrace with fear and let him know we are all dealing with it and not dealing with it at the same time. Let him know *we are operating in several channels and fear lets us unmask ourselves* and in that lies our growth into whole people. Not brave, not afraid, just alive.

*לשתף"*

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 14, 2015)

Great article. Eloquent. Thanks for posting it.


----------

